# Android X86 - lets give it some love!



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I was just curious why its not talked about much in the forums? Its Android!

Anyone with experience? My current project is getting a good port to a Dell Duo. Perfect fit IMO for Android. The ports over at X86 org boot. But the screen reacts more like a mouse touchpad then a touch screen. Im pretty sure I need the proper touch screen driver but could use a bit of a nudge in the right direction!

While we're at it... how about anyone that's done this leave some details! Which build & hardware...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Screen and button config is done in /usr/idc /usr/keychar and /usr/keylayout


----------

